# Gibson



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This laminated top acoustic can be yours for a mere $7699

http://www.12fret.com/content/2012/...70th-anniversary-j160e-imagine-in-white-2010/


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

The thing is, I'm pretty sure the j 160 always had a laminated top,so this is about historical accuracy. The fact is the whole line of artist sigs are criminally over priced. on the electric side, Tom Bartlett will build you a historically accurate burst, minus the logo, for less than a base model reissues MSP. I Think.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, I'm a big John Lennon fan, but not $7700 worth.
-Mikey


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a 9 out of the price tag and then maybe we can talk?

Who would spend that much on something you can't play and will most likely depreciate in value, it's a loose, loose situation.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

wouldnt a 1962 ish beatle era for 5 -6k ( book price )in excellent shape be a better investment with actual vibe? new nowdays theyve lost me


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't ever buy a lmainate guitar from Gibson I am almsot convinced it would sound like crap, if I wanted a relica guitar from that era then buy Epiphone at least they know how to put a laminate together and have years of experience in that field then Gibson does.
Sometimes I get such a laugh out of guitar makers who try to capture something from the past and they think if they put someones name on it it just makes it that much more special. Now that is the joke of the guitar makers world.ship...............................oh and lets not forget that if you buy one you are going to sound exactly like who evers name is on it, ....guaranteed right


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Ship of fools said:


> I wouldn't ever buy a lmainate guitar from Gibson I am almsot convinced it would sound like crap, if I wanted a relica guitar from that era then buy Epiphone at least they know how to put a laminate together and have years of experience in that field then Gibson does.
> Sometimes I get such a laugh out of guitar makers who try to capture something from the past and they think if they put someones name on it it just makes it that much more special. Now that is the joke of the guitar makers world.ship...............................oh and lets not forget that if you buy one you are going to sound exactly like who evers name is on it, ....guaranteed right


Most of the ES series is laminated and always have been.....and they sound fantastic.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

to paraphrase Sam Kinison, why don't they just make a guitar with a picture of the board of directors eating John Lennon's body, whilst money shoots from their a$$es?

Stuff like this makes me glad Lennon didn't live to see how they turned him into a brand.

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people sharing all the world
One $7600 collector's piece at a time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gibson make real nice acoustics. None of them are worth that kind of money unless you are a collector.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

As a collector with 40 or so rare instruments, I can assure you that none of these "Signature" guitars will will even catch up to inflation until long after you are dead and gone, and possibly long after your kids are dead and gone.


----------

